# PCT on a budget, help/advice......



## Ryanosauce (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey guys,

Some basic info, I'm 31 y/o, cycled for 10 years, I started way to young but I've mostly stuck to test cycles 10 go 12 weeks of test with a cycle or 2 with dbol kick start, but I stuck to the ole nolva/clomid PCT , I'm not gyno prone, so it don't take to very much, but it's starting to get to the point of test not really doing muxh, so I'm change it up a bit and need advice on a PCT for my current cycle I got on hand, I haven't started yet and prolly won't till I get PCT on hand but my current plans are 

Test cyp weeks 1 to 15
Tren Ace week 1 to 10 or 12 
Sarm gw-50156 "Cardarine" week 2 to 14

Now I still have some nolva on hand but what would you guys suggest,  I'm about broke and caber is pretty pricey, and just looking for some advice, please and thanks guy!!!

Ryano


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2018)

What does gyno prone or not have to do with pct?

Do you know what pct is and what its purpose is?

I'm not trying to be a smartass: it's seems you do not know. 

Caber isn't a pct ancillary. Have you run tren before? If so you should know whether you're good without it or not. It's not necessary, but nice to have on hand. You haven't mentioned an AI? If e2 is in check, prolactin shouldn't be an issue. 

As for skimping on PCT? I'd use a full pct (Nokia/Clomid) when trying to recover from tren.

Skip the bullshit SARMS. You won't even notice them while on tren. Spend that money on your AAS, pct and ai/ancillaries.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 2, 2018)

Just because you're up Jin when nobody else is at o'dark thirty don't mean you get to post first, I'll take this one.....Uh....................what he said! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ryanosauce (Feb 3, 2018)

Lol, yea pct is for keeping your estrogen controlled,  and no I've never ran tren before but decided it's time to give it a go,  and yeah I already ordered more clomid, and I already got nolva,  but as far as sarms go I already have it on hand and decided why not and I'll decide if it's worth it or not, but anyways thanks for the advice guys, just wanted to see if there was anything else I might be missing that would be good to have on hand.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 4, 2018)

Ryanosauce said:


> Lol, yea pct is for keeping your estrogen controlled,  and no I've never ran tren before but decided it's time to give it a go,  and yeah I already ordered more clomid, and I already got nolva,  but as far as sarms go I already have it on hand and decided why not and I'll decide if it's worth it or not, but anyways thanks for the advice guys, just wanted to see if there was anything else I might be missing that would be good to have on hand.



AI is about controlling estrogen. 

PCT is about jumpstarting your endo test post cycle...


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2018)

You should do some more research before you pin tren. 

It's pretty telling that you've been using AAS for 10 years and really don't understand the basics.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2018)

10years cycling huh. And you don't know the difference between what controlling your e2 and what pct is for. Well I'm not surprised. I see it on the streets errday. Here too!


----------



## automatondan (Feb 4, 2018)

Ryanosauce said:


> Lol, yea pct is for keeping your estrogen controlled,  and no I've never ran tren before but decided it's time to give it a go,  and yeah I already ordered more clomid, and I already got nolva,  but as far as sarms go I already have it on hand and decided why not and I'll decide if it's worth it or not, but anyways thanks for the advice guys, just wanted to see if there was anything else I might be missing that would be good to have on hand.



They always seem to be so arrogant too....  Just go and do what you plan on doing anyways... you didnt come here for advice, you came looking for yes-men. So heres your yes. Yes, you are an idiot.


----------



## OwnYourLife (Feb 4, 2018)

I know I am new here and pretty new to the AAS game but dam Ryan 10 years. The first thing you should know, if you did any research at all is what exactly your taking, how it may affect your body and everything you may need on hand for the aftermath when your done. So unless you have the money for everything you need to start with then you shouldn't start a cycle at all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2018)

clo n nolva is around 100$ if u cant afford that shoot yourself


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 4, 2018)

I use cabergoline and provyron during the cycle, after the cycle necessarily clomiphene


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 29, 2018)

Make sure you have everything before you start any cycle


----------

